# pet forums oldest horse



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

who has the oldest horse?
my cally is 32


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow looking good for 32!!! Kane is only 8 (well 10 on his passport..but that was issued before the vet, farrier and dentist all told me I hadn't bought a 5 year old but a 3 year old...explained alot I suppose!!!)


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

JSR said:


> Wow looking good for 32!!! Kane is only 8 (well 10 on his passport..but that was issued before the vet, farrier and dentist all told me I hadn't bought a 5 year old but a 3 year old...explained alot I suppose!!!)


you wouldnt say that if you saw her when the rugs first came off!!:yikes:she looks like she`s just come off the lorry at redwings very ribby and rough looking! she`s looking much better now though but i dont think she`ll survive another winter being stabled,going to have to find another field before then.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

My TB is 35 this year.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My welsh x tb pony Folly is 35 also and still going strong.
I will post some pics of her when I get them off the pc.
Xiaoli have you any pics of your tb.35 is a very good age for a full TB.Mine is 27 this year.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> who has the oldest horse?
> my cally is 32


Had my old mare Natash till she was 37 sadly she had to go last August and miss her like mad. 
She was so tired and it was for the best , although she was thin and not making any thing from her feeds and the good grass, she was still shiny and had the best feet I have ever seen but would go down for hours at at time and it worried me that she would get in to a situation where she would harm herselfor worse pass away in distress so took vets advice and put her to rest.


----------



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a friend that has a 37 year old horse


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

My Welsh Mountain section A Mari Clywd will be 32 this year


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

i know someone whos horse is 46 now but the sad thing is they thought that the older he got the more he would cost in all ways and rehomed him.the thing is they rescued him around 15 years of age so surely now thats unfair to do that lets just hope that the nice retirement place he went to takes better care of him which they will but he doesnt suffer to much stress from the move a.


----------

